# bella pics/groom



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh this aussie girl is loving grooming WAY to much  

gave bella a bath and trimmed her up. ( The girl is skinny - ignore please. She hd an upset stomach for a couple days and dropped some weight. |Thankfully shes back to normal appetite and has packed a bit of it back on. but still needs to go back up a pound to be where she was 4 days ago. shes out chowing down on some chicken right now) 

anyway obviously- scandinavian clip. i trimmed her front back and the sides but now i think the line for the jacket isn't clear enough? and now it looks too far forward? i don't think i moved the line but did snug up the sides... 

used my new wahl combs and my gorgeous curved shaers- i'm in love  

Pick it apart!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice job Nevar.
What scissor brand are you using ?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my curves are Razer. i'm saving up for better straight and thinning shaers. but i did so little with the aussies....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, I'm so in love with her  she's darling. LOVE LOVE LOVE that tail.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

her rat tail  it's so thin haired the ears are growing- but that tail. i'm pretty sure she chewed on it on her trip here


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah Vegas's tail hair was really thin for awhile too, I just haven't trimmed it for A LONG time.. I'm thinking I'm just going to shave the base and let it grow.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it looks great, thats the first time I seen that trim with those markings, very original. I want to have my future pup in this trim, I LOVE IT!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She looks wonderful - she has such fabulous markings.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Can't offer any advice on the grooming as I'm not brave enough yet to try but love love love her markings too!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Bella looks so mature in that clip. What a doll !

Her markings are truly beautiful, WOW.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

she looks lovely it will take time to get her groom totally right as your working with puppy coat.. the only thinks i can see is to much off the bottoms of the front leg and she has a small hump over her shorter part of her back needs to be a bit straighter 

but then her tail is down so maybe thats why 

heres some pics of the trim that might help you


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

if u cant tell i love this trim lol


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Newpoodlemum:

I absolutely was floored after watching these stunning photos especially of the white mini.

Are you in the picture trimming the dog ? WOW !!!

This is the most perfectly scissored job I have EVER seen and I have seen some pretty good ones.

To whoever mastered the scissoring job on the mini poo KUDOS. YOU ARE A MASTER MASTER MASTER grooomer.. Just WOW.

May I also ask WHAT is the (beautiful) breeding behind this stunning miniature? I always love to learn more about pedigrees and I see it is in the U.K.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Not my trimming I'm afraid I wish just pics I have found and loved I do know who the White mini in the first pic is he's the same one moving as well... He belongs to Sarah philo his name is Eric I belive we are friend on facebook... Emily mulholland is me.. Sarah I belive is in my friends list.. Look her up.  x


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Newpoodlemum:

Thanks for the info. I will definitely look her up.. She is one heck of a groomer !


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

thnks- great pics to help me. think i'll let her bum grow out a bit more.... it' squite short right now (2 comb) 

and yes feet are too high up wiggly pups


----------

